# Damn Tetratec



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

For those of you who are looking into getting a tetratec pf500 filter, dont! It started off with this.
GF: Why's there water on the floor?
Me:I don't know
So I went down to check it out and looked under my tank, no leaks from my tank(Thank God). Did further inspection, saw and felt dripping from the back side of my tank. Looked up, got a drop of tank water in my eye. While I was looking I saw dripping coming from the bottom of my Tetra filter. Took it off to make sure it was what was leaking. The dripping stopped from around my tank so I'm positive it was the filter and not my tank. So thanks to my filter my floor is sopping wet and I had to clean it up. :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ya, they are junk, get an aquaclear or penguin(my favorite) and youll never have problems(well maybe, but not as often)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im sorry to hear that man, just goes to show you that if you shell out a few more bucks up front you will have less worries later on.


----------



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

I have the pf300 with heater and havn't had problems. I've only had it a couple months
though. How long did you have this filter? That motor hooked on the bottom with 
the washer makes me nervous.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I've had it a little over a month and already developed a leak and a soaked floor because of it. Its ok, I now have a wet/dry rated for 240 gallons I'm going to hook up to my 180 gallon tank when I get it. And I'm going to make myself another wet dry by observing how they made theres.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Im sorry to hear that man, just goes to show you that if you shell out a few more bucks up front you will have less worries later on.


only thing is the tetra tech are more expencive and are junk. so you end up paying more and getting less


----------

